# Specialized Turbo Levo repair delays



## Ecumbler (Jun 7, 2021)

Buyer beware. My Specialized Turbo Levo has a faulty connection between battery and motor. Has been in the shop for 3 months waiting for replacement part. Specialized not responding to attempts to contact them. Bought Specialized because of reputation for supporting their ebikes but experience has been disappointing.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I think everyone is experiencing repair delays especially when it comes to electronics. It's also happening in quite a few other industries. It's not Specialized fault. They just can't get the parts to fix it due to lack of supply.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Electronics are always going to have problems in general. You put them in a situation where they get rattled a bunch, it'll be a bigger problem. You put them in a situation where they get wet, an even bigger problem. You add the pandemic supply issues, then you've got a problem that's most likely not getting solved in a hurry. I'm sure they'll get it right when the time comes, but I wouldn't expect anytime soon. 

If I had an e-bike, i'd expect it to be down a bunch, especially as it ages. But add in this years uncertainty and it having issues, I'd probably just write the year off.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

I replaced a Brose motor for a customer under warranty and months later Specialized still hasn't paid us. The way it works is we pay for the new motor and then they refund us when we send the old one back. So our shop is out $1000, we can't get a shipping label or even a single response from Specialized.

I know they have a shortage of parts (been waiting for a battery for about 6 months for another Levo which has also already been paid for) but they have no shortage of money, they just seem to be struggling to deal with customer service recently.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I had a service request from them 2 weeks ago due to the wrong size battery being installed when it had a warranty repair. They shipped it that day and I had it 2 days later. 
Everyone is having inventory problems now. Maybe we should start manufacturing here in the good 'ol USA?


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Dirtrider127 said:


> Maybe we should start manufacturing here in the good 'ol USA?


2020 to now should be a wake up call for us. We'll see.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Kinda related, this is an interesting watch about the overall problem:


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Battery said:


> I think everyone is experiencing repair delays especially when it comes to electronics. It's also happening in quite a few other industries. It's not Specialized fault. They just can't get the parts to fix it due to lack of supply.


That is 100% Specialized fault. A company of their size and experience should know how to manage warranty component inventory. Instead, they're likely using that inventory to sell more new bikes, knowing that customer service and warranty experience will suffer. If only one new bike ships while a customer is waiting months for a warranty part, that's a giant fail.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

RickBullottaPA said:


> That is 100% Specialized fault. A company of their size and experience should know how to manage warranty component inventory. Instead, they're likely using that inventory to sell more new bikes, knowing that customer service and warranty experience will suffer. If only one new bike ships while a customer is waiting months for a warranty part, that's a giant fail.


I'm guessing you're not paying much attention to the global supply chain? It's a mess right now.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

lot of sketchy stores out there so that might be the problem. If it's as simple as the known fault of the cable between battery and motor that's diy. I have had 2 motors replaced at a good shop and there was not much down time with good communication between the dealer and spec


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

RickBullottaPA said:


> That is 100% Specialized fault. A company of their size and experience should know how to manage warranty component inventory. Instead, they're likely using that inventory to sell more new bikes, knowing that customer service and warranty experience will suffer. If only one new bike ships while a customer is waiting months for a warranty part, that's a giant fail.


While you may be right - in that when facing a shortage of available motors from Brose, Spesh is choosing to steal parts normally earmarked for the warranty chain in order to try to keep up with demand for sales - I don't think any business would act any differently. Publicly traded companies have a fiduciary obligation to their shareholders. The pressure to deliver quarterly numbers is insane. Unless you think some CEO is going to say "No, no, no. I don't care if dealers are screaming for more inventory and we could make more profits. We've got to keep all this inventory in reserve just in case RickBullottaPA has an issue so we can respond with timely warranty service" 

I mean, anyone can feel free to be pissed at corporate behavior like that but it shouldn't be a surprise. It is a certainty.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

nilswalk said:


> While you may be right - in that when facing a shortage of available motors from Brose, Spesh is choosing to steal parts normally earmarked for the warranty chain in order to try to keep up with demand for sales - I don't think any business would act any differently. Publicly traded companies have a fiduciary obligation to their shareholders. The pressure to deliver quarterly numbers is insane. Unless you think some CEO is going to say "No, no, no. I don't care if dealers are screaming for more inventory and we could make more profits. We've got to keep all this inventory in reserve just in case RickBullottaPA has an issue so we can respond with timely warranty service"
> 
> I mean, anyone can feel free to be pissed at corporate behavior like that but it shouldn't be a surprise. It is a certainty.


That's one approach. It's just not the way I choose to do business. When a customer had an issue, we put new development and shipments on hold to help them out. They already supported us with their purchase, and we felt we had an obligation to support them with our warranty. The damage to the brand and customer/retailer goodwill that is lost forever cannot be replaced, and may cost many times more in the end than some lost sales.

I surely emphasize with the challenges these CEOs face, but AFAIK Specialized is still a private company and Mike Sinyard still calls the shots.

At a minimum, leaders at these bike companies need to COMMUNICATE, transparently and timely, so that customers know what the real story is. A lot of communication and a little mea culpa can go a long way to preserve customer relationships in situations like this. Also, there is ample technology available today for spare parts/warranty parts planning that companies like Specialized can leverage to give guidance as to how much inventory to carry and where to carry it. Product lines like the Levo now have a few years of data behind them to provide the foundation for this.

Imagine that you just bought a new vehicle, the truck that you use on a daily basis. Now imagine that the wiring harness for the fuel injection system takes a crap, and you're given no information as to when you might get your truck fixed, and three months add up on the clock. You'd be completely deranged by then. You'd file a lemon law complaint and get your money back. We have an expectation when we purchase an expensive product that it will be well supported throughout its working life. Clearly this has been a challenging time for almost any business with even a marginally complex supply network. But I feel strongly that putting your customers first is the right long term play.

I hope the OP is able to work this out quickly.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

About a month ago my 2021 Levo was shutting down often. Specialized dealer traced issue to the battery/charge port cable. Had it in stock and replaced it. Bike down 2 days. 

Find out what the part and part # is. Call around or google that part #. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

nilswalk said:


> While you may be right - in that when facing a shortage of available motors from Brose, Spesh is choosing to steal parts normally earmarked for the warranty chain in order to try to keep up with demand for sales - I don't think any business would act any differently. Publicly traded companies have a fiduciary obligation to their shareholders. The pressure to deliver quarterly numbers is insane. Unless you think some CEO is going to say "No, no, no. I don't care if dealers are screaming for more inventory and we could make more profits. We've got to keep all this inventory in reserve just in case RickBullottaPA has an issue so we can respond with timely warranty service"
> 
> I mean, anyone can feel free to be pissed at corporate behavior like that but it shouldn't be a surprise. It is a certainty.


What's the ticker symbol for specialized bikes?


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> What's the ticker symbol for specialized bikes?


They aren't public - they're a privately held company.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

RickBullottaPA said:


> They aren't public - they're a privately held company.


I actually knew that, I was just calling it out. It's always funny when someone makes a statement like that, which can easily be proven wrong. Especially on a site where people are passionate and educated on the products and companies they buy from.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> I actually knew that, I was just calling it out. It's always funny when someone makes a statement like that, which can easily be proven wrong. Especially on a site where people are passionate and educated on the products and companies they buy from.


Which is also why Mike and crew could and should be more transparent about this.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Which is also why Mike and crew could and should be more transparent about this.


Sounds like communication is the weak link for sure. But finding replacement parts in today's world is nothing short of a logistical nightmare. Probably not getting sorted too quickly either.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> I actually knew that, I was just calling it out. It's always funny when someone makes a statement like that, which can easily be proven wrong. Especially on a site where people are passionate and educated on the products and companies they buy from.


pfft who cares? They still have shareholders that want to make money yes? Unless you think it's all run by a bunch of hippies who just love bikes and want to make people happy?


----------

